# Ingersoll Washington Alarm



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

here is my new income - alarm watch with Seagull's mechanical alarm ST2800 movement.










It's made by Ingersoll, model 'Washington'. It's big, 45 mm diameter without the crowns, and 13 mm width.

Not so often this model can be seen for sale, so I was surprised when it appeared in the Bulgarian forum. It came with some signs of wear:



















but after visiting two watchmakers (one for the case, the other for the glass), the result is excellent:




























It's working strong (less than 20 sec./day) and the buzzer sounds reasonable. I'm not sure if it can wake me up  if it stays on the table, so if I want to use an alarm, it has to be on Your wrist to feel it.

Nice watch to add to my collection, with rare movement (Seagull suspended it's production because lot of issues with it) and nice implementation.

Hope You like it.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

v nice :thumbup:


----------

